
Angular 10 Now Available - theodorejb
https://blog.angular.io/version-10-of-angular-now-available-78960babd41
======
bewareandaware
I'm a frontend developer working on angular for two years. Initially I thought
this could be actually better than other frameworks, since it forces you to
use typescript and has a __standard, easy and clear way to do forms __. But
seems like that for everything else, angular and it 's community like to hug a
more-complex-than-it-should-be approach. No single file components. No
straightforward export of a component to be used from a third party app. Http
requests are even exposed as observables in the official docs. Don't really
know how so many companies use this.

~~~
eggsnbacon1
Having used Angular for years, I share the same experience. Everything is
hulking complex and opaque. Compare it to React, which is simple enough in
principle that you can actually understand whats going on to push your code to
browser.

Angular is the J2EE/Plan9 web framework. They just keep layering on complexity
when they find use cases that don't work. Instead of ratcheting down to give
you more control, you get even less. The cycle repeats. Its way more than a
web framework now. The templates you write are barely related to HTML and JS,
an order of magnitude more divorced from reality than JSX

~~~
mgechev
The static HTML templates allow us to compile them to JavaScript instructions,
similar to incremental DOM (iDOM).

This way Angular can perform an efficient change detection to reflect changes
in the view.

Static versus dynamic has its own trade offs. It's well explored topic in
theoretical computer science and popular literature. Static systems definitely
can set some constraints, but at the same time open a lot of space for
compile-time optimizations.

------
ghego1
I've been developing web apps with Angular since AngularJS (v. 1) and I love
it.

Thanks to the developers and the community for keeping it up to date and for
the continuous improvements!

